# ipod shuffle, téléchargement impossible



## sharyoo (27 Juillet 2008)

bonjour, cette apres-midi, mon ipod shuffle m'a demandé une mise à jour, ce que j'ai fait.

Depuis, je n'ai plus de musique sur le ipod. alors, j'ai effacé le logiciel. 

depuis je n'arrive plus à le télécharger sur le site appel.

Que dois-je faire? Il y a t-il un défaut de fabrication? 

Merci


----------



## fandipod (27 Juillet 2008)

Alors premièrement Apple et non pas Appel tu vas sur télécharger.com poir télécharger itunes et ensuites tu restaures ton ipod et tu le reremplie!!!!!!



Voilà Bonne soirée




Fandipod


----------



## sharyoo (29 Juillet 2008)

J'ai pu télécharger le programme, après avoir coupé Kapersky. Il m'empêcher de l'ouvrir. 

Merci


----------



## Gwen (1 Août 2008)

Pourquoi aller sur télécharger.com alors que c'est dispo sur le site d'Apple justement?


----------



## fandipod (2 Août 2008)

Oui effectivement je n'y avais pas pensé!!!!! Quel Nul!!



Fandipod


----------

